# Beekeepers of Volusia County, Florida- Next Meeting



## costarobin

I am interested in finding out if the Beekeepers of Volusia County is still active? If yes, can you let me know when the next meeting will be?
If there is a newsletter can you email it to: [email protected].
Thank you,
Robin


----------



## Astrocycler

Beekeepers of Volusia County, Florida is in full swing with over 60 members and coming up on our first anniversary. Sent some newsletters under cover of seperate email.

We meet the 4th Wednesday of each month at the Volusia County Agricultural Center auditorium, 3100 E. New York Ave., Deland, at 6:30 PM. Everyone is welcome to come and meet us and hopefully join. We have members of all experience levels from none to commercial bee raisers.

Have fun,

Ed


----------



## Dhelseth

It looks like nothing has been updated since 2013, is the Beekeepers of Volusia County still active? I can be contacted at [email protected]


----------

